# Share your proposal story! How did your other half proposed?



## 2015StayAtHomeWife (Dec 9, 2021)

Ofcourse if you don’t mind sharing, can you share how did your other half propose? I want to read all the proposal story! 
………….

I guess I go first, my husband proposal (or at least to him it a proposal).

So so many times he just stare and stare at me then he hugged and hugged me, he squeeze me really tight I felt that I can’t breath. And he said: we go get married right now, let go get married immediately, he said he wants to be together forever with me by my side. He said he devoted his entire life to me. 

Every other day keep asked the same questions. He said he will wait for my answer. He make it very clear he wants me to be his wife, wants to spend his life with me, give me happiness. He said we go register for marriage right now.

I still didn’t give him an answer. He took me ring shopping, he wanted to buy me a diamond solitaire. But I didn’t want an engagement ring and I’m not a fan of diamond (I like pearl and gold). I told him if we get married, I just want a plain gold band (in my culture married wear plain gold band).

So he bought a pair of plain matching gold band like my wishes. Every other day he continue bought up the marriage question. He said he devoted his entire life to me.

Back then eventhough I hadn’t give him my answer to his marriage question yet .But he still wanted one thing:
He wanted both of us to wear it. He himself on his own put the band on his left hand married ring finger. He said he will never take it off. And he quietly slipped the ring onto my finger.

He make it very clear that when he put the ring on his own finger, he said from that moment he see himself as a married man. (eventhough I haven’t give him an answer to marriage yet).

He never took it off since that day he put it on himself. Till I agreed to married him, till our wedding ceremony, till now, the band always been on his finger.

My brother said as a man understand man the guy can’t be any more clearer than that, he wore the ring like a married man while waiting for me, say yes to him! I was touch by his persistent so I agreed to married him. 

It been 7 years of blissed married (if count his courtship it 11 years together), drama-free, peaceful marriage.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

OK, I'll bite.

We were in the car riding to my long term girlfriend's parents house for dinner. She looked over at me and told me that we really needed to set a wedding date so she could allow them time to save up for a wedding. 

I said, OK. She told them we were going to get married in the following summer and the next day we went out to look at engagement rings.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had an engagement ring made for my girlfriend and I proposed on New Year’s Eve at a party in her parents house. 
Almost two years later, a couple of weeks before the date I threw the ring in a lake. 
We got back together and are married but the original ring is still in the lake lol.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The last gift I gave my girlfriend at Christmas was a box of Kleenex tissues, the look of confusion on her face was hilarious when she unwrapped it. Then I opened my hand holding an engagement ring and told her I thought one of us was going to need those tissues.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

Kind of ashamed to say it, but I'm on my 3rd marriage.

I/we were young when my first husband proposed to me, but he did a great job.

We went home for spring break of our sophomore year at college and on Thursday of that week, he picked me up at my parent's house so we could go out.

He took us to the beach in the next state over and even though it was cold, it was still beautiful, sunny, windy, the sand, the surf, the seagulls.

He told me to close his eyes, so I did. He went behind me and wrote "Will you marry me?" in the sand with a stick and he drew a heart around it. He got down on one knee and he had the ring out and then he told me I could open my eyes.

I opened my eyes and turned around and saw him. He then said the words, he asked me to marry him so I didn't just have to read what he wrote in the sand.

I've always loved the beach, the water and he knew that. We both loved nature and it was nice that he proposed to me out in nature and not in something man made.

My 2nd husband proposed to me at dinner in a restaurant.

My 3rd husband proposed to me on a walk in his subdivision, so at least it was out in nature.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The strangest marriage proposal I’ve seen involved a former colleague/friend of mine. He was a bit of a nerd but made a good salary working for one of the oil companies drilling in the North Sea and was probably worth a couple of million at the time. He had been living with his girlfriend for a few years in a house that he owned just outside Edinburgh and he decided to propose on her thirtieth birthday. He booked a bar for the night and around a hundred friends and family were invited and it was kept a secret from his gf. He also booked a surprise trip to NY to celebrate. 
He brought her out to dinner with the intention of proposing in the restaurant. Unfortunately someone set off the fire alarm and the place was cleared. Because of the circumstances he decided to propose in the car before they left the parking lot but she took offence at his efforts and threw the ring at him, broke up with him and stormed out of the car. He knew she was probably heading to the bar because her sister had casually mentioned meeting for a drink that night. He called the sister plus a couple of other people who were there but no one picked up. His girlfriend walked into the bar and her friends and family had decorated the place with all sorts of engagement decorations and a lot of them had cards and gifts. 
He turned up and asked her if she wanted to talk but first she ignored him, then she started calling him an idiot and a loser, he was really humiliated. He paid the dj and paid the people who were doing the food and he left. The following day she rang him but he didn’t pick up until late that night as he had gone on the trip to NY alone. She really lost it then and he ended up blocking her until he came back the following weekend. When he came back he gave her two weeks to find somewhere to live. She begged him to reconsider but he had finally grew a pair and refused.


----------



## 2015StayAtHomeWife (Dec 9, 2021)

My husband was no-frills proposal, he just very practical.

Some would said he just very committed, some would said it kindda force the way he did it.
What kind of guy would himself put a gold wedding band on his left hand married ring finger, and said from this moment on he see himself as married man, and wear it everywhere for everybody to see like as if he a married man until I agreed to married him. It did seem kindda force.

But perhaps he was afraid to lose me? My mother never accepted him, she never care to met him one time in her life (we not from the same culture), until the day of her death from a stroke in 2018 she still hasn't accept my husband. I still grief her death till this day, and I will never have a closure. However I never regret chose my husband, he was the best thing that ever happened in my life.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well I was working extremely light duty after rupturing my spleen and breaking three ribs.

I heard a couple of world events that reminded me to be scared of God so I called my pregnant girlfriend and told her we were getting married. She said ok.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My Beloved Buddhist and I used to love sitting on the deck at sunset, enjoying a drink and a meal and talking. So one day we were talking about marriage. I told him I believe the commitment is between us in front of family, not necessarily a “piece of paper”. He said he wanted to be married in Spring. I said he could pick any May he wants. 😊. He said “The next one. Let’s do this.” ❣


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I took her out in a wild flower covered field on a warm clear summer night. I pointed up in the sky and said....”It’s right there.” She looked at me and said ...”What’s right there?” I replied “What do you mean ...it’s right there... look close... that star.” She looked at me bewildered as I pulled a document from my pocket. I read aloud the statement from the International Star Registry’s office giving the coordinates and location in the Orion Nebula a star that I had named after my wife. After some kind words and some looking we decided we found the one using the included sky map. I told her Wouldn’t it be nice to have some of that magic twinkle all for yourself? ..... when she looked down I was holding out the ring.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Met my wife in Sept 96, her divorce was finalized Oct. 96 from her 10 yr marriage to a serial cheat hubby. Following Dec i bought her a Saphire Ring and ear rings(her stone) for Christmas. Was sitting on my couch when i gave the jewelry box to her. She started crying and shaking her head like i was holding a snake.

I realized what she was thinking and started saying, "It's not what you think, It's not what you think, just open it" Was thinking "Hell Im glad i was not trying to propose" She was scared as she had just wasted 10 yrs of her life with a POS and was not mentally ready for marriage.

I took her to dinner at our favorite chinese restaurant on Valentines day. At some point i slipped the waiter the ring box to bring it on the tray with our fortune cookies. I always told her to choose her fortune and let her pick. This time there was a ring box between the fortune cookies. We married in May. 8 months from meet to married....25yrs, 50 more to go!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My dad dated mom for 8 days i believe. My sister was 4. Dad and mom were sitting on porch swing one night and dad asked her if she wanted to get married. She thought he was meaning did she ever want to remarry. She said yeah, do you? He said "If you want to". They met and were married a month later. He passed a couple of months after their 50th.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

My hubby and I were going out for dinner one night, after dropping his daughter back to her mothers (long before we got her full time). His daughter asked me if she could come to tea with us and I said sure, no problem. Hubby was like "No! No, you can't, not tonight", daughter and I were like "Why? She always comes" but he was adamant. We dropped her off and then went for dinner. About half way through, we were having a lovely deep and meaningful conversation, he was quite emotional, I said something that moved him to tears and he said "I know I don't have a ring or anything yet but will you marry me?" My response? "Seriously?!?"  I literally couldn't believe it bahahaha. The rest as they say, is history 😍


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> The strangest marriage proposal I’ve seen involved a former colleague/friend of mine. He was a bit of a nerd but made a good salary working for one of the oil companies drilling in the North Sea and was probably worth a couple of million at the time. He had been living with his girlfriend for a few years in a house that he owned just outside Edinburgh and he decided to propose on her thirtieth birthday. He booked a bar for the night and around a hundred friends and family were invited and it was kept a secret from his gf. He also booked a surprise trip to NY to celebrate.
> He brought her out to dinner with the intention of proposing in the restaurant. Unfortunately someone set off the fire alarm and the place was cleared. Because of the circumstances he decided to propose in the car before they left the parking lot but she took offence at his efforts and threw the ring at him, broke up with him and stormed out of the car. He knew she was probably heading to the bar because her sister had casually mentioned meeting for a drink that night. He called the sister plus a couple of other people who were there but no one picked up. His girlfriend walked into the bar and her friends and family had decorated the place with all sorts of engagement decorations and a lot of them had cards and gifts.
> He turned up and asked her if she wanted to talk but first she ignored him, then she started calling him an idiot and a loser, he was really humiliated. He paid the dj and paid the people who were doing the food and he left. The following day she rang him but he didn’t pick up until late that night as he had gone on the trip to NY alone. She really lost it then and he ended up blocking her until he came back the following weekend. When he came back he gave her two weeks to find somewhere to live. She begged him to reconsider but he had finally grew a pair and refused.


Omg what an effing b!!!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

frusdil said:


> Omg what an effing b!!!


Well when he got to NY I met him and I did my best to help him get over his ex.😜😜


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My grandmother had just died (St Patrick's Day 1992, we were in Boston).

Her: (never having met grams) Tell me about her

Me: (tells...) and she was married for over 50 years

H: Would you ever marry me?

M: Will you?

(We didn't speak again for about 24 hours until we got back to New York.)


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Divinely Favored said:


> Met my wife in Sept 96, her divorce was finalized Oct. 96 from her 10 yr marriage to a serial cheat hubby. Following Dec i bought her a Saphire Ring and ear rings(her stone) for Christmas. Was sitting on my couch when i gave the jewelry box to her. She started crying and shaking her head like i was holding a snake.
> 
> I realized what she was thinking and started saying, "It's not what you think, It's not what you think, just open it" Was thinking "Hell Im glad i was not trying to propose" She was scared as she had just wasted 10 yrs of her life with a POS and was not mentally ready for marriage.
> 
> I took her to dinner at our favorite chinese restaurant on Valentines day. At some point i slipped the waiter the ring box to bring it on the tray with our fortune cookies. I always told her to choose her fortune and let her pick. This time there was a ring box between the fortune cookies. We married in May. 8 months from meet to married....25yrs, 50 more to go!


Interresting tid bit.....i actually met her a few years earlier at a bar 25 mikes away. Her hubby and his band was playing and she was sitting alone at a table by tge sound board. She looked miserable. She was also a little heavier(curvy) back then. 

I asked her to dance and she declined. Little later her hubby was on the dance floor with all his groupies hanging and grinding on him. She came and found me and asked if i wanted to dance. 

Cheating hubby got pissed she was dancing with me. His little ***** banty rooster self acted like he wanted to jump on me. I was like, "Dude! I will mash your freakin skull little boy" Get your ass back to Texas before you cant leave the Indian Nations.

My wife did not remember/realize it was me she danced with all tgose years ago. I wish i would have beat his ass back then. He deserved a good ass whipping. He F'ed up. His family always said he was stupid and lost the best thing that ever happened to him. 

When i met her again she wore size 1 jeans. And looked just like a brunette i saw in the 96 issue of PB's Girls of the Big 12. I was smitten from the start. No other women existed.


----------

